# Beste Fahrradmarke - welcher Hersteller ist auf Platz1



## Robby (Munich) (5. Juni 2007)

Welcher Fahrradhersteller ist von der Qualität am besten ?
Damit meine ich nicht das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis, sondern schlicht die beste Qualität. Auch Bewertungen von Zeitschriften sollen hier nicht Ausschlag geben, da die Fachblätter oft nur auf die "tollen" Komponenten schauen, aber das Fahrverhalten und Fahrgefühl unterberwerten. Der Rahmen, und die Dauerbelastung des Materials wird in den Magazinen auch oft unterberwertet. Daher möchte ich Eure Erfahrungen und des Bekanntenkreises wissen (klapperte, quitschte was, oder war alles top ...).

- Was ist also der Mercedes oder Porsche unter den Bikes ?
- Was entspricht der guten Mitte (also einem Golf bei den Autos) ?
- Was ist auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen.

... Ich bin neu hier, daher weis ich nicht, ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde.
Vorab Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. Juni 2007)

es gibt keine hersteller. es gibt wenn dann nur marken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeros (5. Juni 2007)

Das genialste MTB ist das BMW High-Tech / Top-tech: 
Die Konstruktion der Gabel ist einzigartig (Original BMW und nicht aus irgendeinem Zubehör-Lager), mit der Erfahrung aus dem Motoradbau der BMW G/S. Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind auf dem Qualitätsniveau der Autos oder noch besser, wie für Generationen gebaut. Als Zubehör wurde seinerzeit die komplette XTR Gruppe verbaut, gemischt wurde da nichts. Und das Tollste ist, das Rad ist zu klappen: In 20 Sekunden Vorderrad heraus, Sattelstütze entfernt, eine Schraube an einem Gelenk gelöst und - klapp - das Rad ist nur noch halb so groß und passt in jeden Kofferraum, ja, auch in einen Mini.

Also: Konstruktive Qualität: Sehr intelligent. Fertigungsqualität: 1A. Dabei ein Gewicht von 13,3 kg. Fahrqualität: Nun, ich habe damit mal die Alpen gequert, an fünf oder sechs Marathons teilgenommen und vor allem viele lange Touren unternommen. Es ist wohl mehr ein Touren-MTB (All Mountains heißt das wohl??). Aber sagen kann ich das nicht, weil es mich noch nicht gereizt hat, ein anderes auszuprobieren. 

Aber inzwischen ist das MTB auch schon Geschichte..... - weil die Herren von BMW gar nicht wissen, welch kreative und qualitätsbesessene Leute Sie in der Fahrradabteilung haben/hatten! Und ziehen das nur halbherzig als Marketinggag so mit durch. 
S c h a d e und marketingtechnisch dumm. Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.


----------



## BOOZE (5. Juni 2007)

Was auf jeden Fall nicht zu empfehlen sind, sind Baumarkt und ähnliche Bikes.


----------



## Mad-Line (5. Juni 2007)

das erinnert mich an das Porsche rad oder das Aprilia Elektro bike boah mir kommts grad hoch....:kotz:


----------



## polo (5. Juni 2007)

automtbs sind alle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ansonsten könnte das ein langer thread werden...


----------



## Blackwater Park (5. Juni 2007)

bulls is am besten die haben alu und down hill


----------



## dioXxide (5. Juni 2007)

Xeros schrieb:


> Das genialste MTB ist das BMW High-Tech / Top-tech:



Da bist du wohl ziemlich einsam auf deiner Insel...  

Der Thread ist absoluter Quatsch (fast so schlau, wie "welches Bike ist am teuersten"), es gibt viele gute Marken und bei allen Ausreisser. Das artet nur wieder in eine Endlosdiskussion aus...


----------



## Y33driver (5. Juni 2007)

Wenn mann sich die verarbeitung der Rahmen anschaut würde ich Scott sagen.
Leider geizen die oft bei der Ausstattung.


----------



## lemma (5. Juni 2007)

am definitivst allertollsten ist punky !!!!


----------



## polo (5. Juni 2007)

Puky!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (5. Juni 2007)

Ja, Puky ist nicht schlecht, aber die Schweißnähte sind nicht dolle und etwas schwer sind die auch - Stahl eben. Da sind die von Enik schon besser: schöne Alurohre, gute Schweißnähte, aber dafür taugt der Lack nicht viel.


----------



## M!tch (5. Juni 2007)

yo, ich kann auch nur Bulls empfehlen. bauen die besten räder und sind dabei saugünstig. aber achte drauf, dass auch down hill draufsteht, weil die anderen (speziell auch die nachahmer) sind nur für den uphill geeignet.

EDIT:


----------



## Renato (5. Juni 2007)

Y33driver schrieb:


> Wenn mann sich die verarbeitung der Rahmen anschaut würde ich Scott sagen.
> Leider geizen die oft bei der Ausstattung.




Leider brechen die Rahmen manchmal .


----------



## wusel58 (5. Juni 2007)

Ich bleib dabei: das beste bike ist immer noch Marke _EIGENBAU_....


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2007)

die besten fahrräder sind immernoch aus diebstahl! saugünstig und perfekt ausgestattet ohne sinnlose händlergespräche!


----------



## BlueCloud (6. Juni 2007)

man sollte die frage vielleicht anderst stellen,welche firma/hersteller/marke verkauft am meisten bikes(nach statistik)....ansonsten haben ja alle irgendne macke...was ist schon perfect^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuertherbse (6. Juni 2007)

Norwid Edelstahl mit Speedhub und Louise.
Unbezahlbar, sauschwer und nur für Touren in Holland...................aber wer will schon woanders hin...............geeignet.
Leichtbau fängt beim Frühstück an.


----------



## thory (6. Juni 2007)

Ich sage nur Liteville!
Schliesslich fahre ich das und in irgendeinem Test hat das bestimmt auch mal gut abgeschnitte.
Einzigster Haken: Liteville baut keine Fahrräder sondern lediglich Rahmen. Und kaputt gehen meist die Anbauteile.

Mann muss mir heute langweilig sein.


----------



## keroson (6. Juni 2007)

Müssing, BMC, Litespeed, aber ganz sicher nicht Scott, wenn ich mal an die nicht austauscbaren schlataugen am scale vor 2 Jahren denk...

schaut euch mal die Verarbeitung des BMC's von bikeaholics an.....


----------



## Jierdan (6. Juni 2007)

Liteville, Banshee, Lapierre


----------



## DaHype (6. Juni 2007)

*Endorfin *ganz klar


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2007)

giant verkauft die meisten bikes! und ist der größte hersteller.
nichts desto trotz bleibt cannondale der beste hersteller!


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. Juni 2007)

Ihr habt alle den Ironie-Smilie vergessen !

Hier zum Rauskopieren und einfügen:


----------



## VaK (6. Juni 2007)

Liteville !

Weil allein hier sind schon 3 !


----------



## M!tch (6. Juni 2007)

danke. hab's mal eingefügt.


----------



## SlayMe (6. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die besten fahrräder sind immernoch aus diebstahl! saugünstig und perfekt ausgestattet ohne sinnlose händlergespräche!



Ja, die sind geil. Gibts die eigentlich auch aus Alu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (6. Juni 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> danke. hab's mal eingefügt.


 
na also, geht doch


----------



## zastafari (6. Juni 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> J Da sind die von Enik schon besser: schöne Alurohre, gute Schweißnähte, aber dafür taugt der Lack nicht viel.



...und Enik ist nicht mehr...is aber egal...die beste Marke ist eh Corratec...


----------



## BOOZE (6. Juni 2007)

VaK schrieb:


> Liteville !
> 
> Weil allein hier sind schon 3 !



Boah ein Massenprodukt, das geht mal gar nicht!


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ja, die sind geil. Gibts die eigentlich auch aus Alu?



diebalu halt ich noch nichts gehöhrt ... aber vielleicht bekommt man damit ja mehr auf den transporter weil die leichter sind 
das senkt die kosten


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juni 2007)

Specialized - hat den besten Lack - ich weiss, wovon ich spreche


----------



## swiss (6. Juni 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...und Enik ist nicht mehr...is aber egal...die beste Marke ist eh Corratec...



Absolute Zustimmung -  die Glacier sind nach kurzer Einfahrzeit sogar faltbar.

Wo bekommt man das sonst?!


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Absolute Zustimmung - die Glacier sind nach kurzer Einfahrzeit sogar faltbar.
> 
> Wo bekommt man das sonst?!


 
rcc09


----------



## decolocsta (6. Juni 2007)

Die besten Fahrräder sind immernoch die von der Marke Vaterland, in meiner Nachbarschaft steht sogar eins rum, zum klappen, denk ist so aus den 80ern...

Hier, mit der erste Trialer unterwegs auf einem Vaterland...:


----------



## evilrogi (6. Juni 2007)

Ganz klar VOTEC - kaufst eines plötzlich knackst es und Du hast zwei  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (6. Juni 2007)

Specialized, Cannondale, Liteville, Scott, Nicolai, Rotwild nicht unbedingt in dieser Reihenfolge.


UND DAS MEINE ICH ERNST


----------



## mystical_meo (6. Juni 2007)

Cannond(ale)ealer, Speci(alized) mit viel Cola, Rocky (Mountain) Balboa, V(entana)endetta, Nicola(i)aus, Ban(shee)ed & Kicked, LiteRvANille,  G(T)Punkt, Kon(a)rad, Yeti gibbet nich (glaubt es mir), Corra(tec)ll, Cu(be) = Kupfer oder cübel, Ghost gibbet auch nicht (glaubt mir Teil II), Scotty beam me up, Storck Riesen, D(T)rek, SteppTDER(en)wolf, Ford Focus, StevensPIELBERG, Can(y)one, Fus(ion)spilz, ich Cheetah nicht, Hot (chili) Dog, SanD(t)aNDA (Cr)FuEz, 

UND DAS MEINE ICH auch ERNST, aber nüscht de Reihenfolge ... "Felt" was?


----------



## fuertherbse (6. Juni 2007)

McKenzie net zu vergessen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Juni 2007)

Jedes Bike ist nur so gut wie seine Gabel - und da kann es nur eine geben: Zoom!


----------



## Robby (Munich) (7. Juni 2007)

-> Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Lanoss hat es eigentlich ganz gut auf dem Punkt gebracht.


----------



## swiss (7. Juni 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> UND DAS MEINE ICH ERNST



was waren die kriterien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasenstab (8. Juni 2007)

oben schreibt jemand SCOTT -> das ist definitiv unwahr!!!


----------



## Hasenstab (8. Juni 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Specialized, Cannondale, Liteville, Scott, Nicolai, Rotwild nicht unbedingt in dieser Reihenfolge.
> 
> 
> UND DAS MEINE ICH ERNST


 
bitte lass SCOTT weg - schlecht,schlechter SCOTT
und das meine ich ernst!


----------



## Kompostman (8. Juni 2007)

Liteville!


----------



## FuzzyLogic (8. Juni 2007)

Robby (Munich) schrieb:


> -> Danke für die vielen Antworten.
> Lanoss hat es eigentlich ganz gut auf dem Punkt gebracht.


Was genau hat er auf den Punkt gebracht?

Er hat auf eine schlecht gestellte Frage eine genauso sinnlose Antwort gegeben wie alle anderen.


----------



## fuertherbse (8. Juni 2007)

Fuzz; Glaube das waren die Kriterien.


----------



## polo (8. Juni 2007)

lanoss hat votec vergessen.


----------



## donpope (9. Juni 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...und Enik ist nicht mehr...is aber egal...die beste Marke ist eh Corratec...



guckst du hier http://www.enik.de/


----------



## baltes21 (10. Juni 2007)

leider hab ich die topmarke biria hier noch nicht gesehn


----------



## Scale_70 (10. Juni 2007)

Ich fahr zwar ein Scott, aber eigentlich müsste ich sagen, dass mein bestes Bike ein Wheeler war. Immerhin ungelogene 60.000 Kilometer gehalten und hat zwischendurch einen einzigen Reifenwechsel/Schlauchwechsel von den Originalen erlebt, ein Bremszug ist gerissen und nach diese 60.000 KM musste eine neue Kette her und ein neues Ritzel und Innenlager war verkriesknaddelt. 

Wer kann das toppen. 

Bike ist heute über 12 Jahre alt, fährt noch in der Gegend rum beim 2. Besitzer im gleichen Ort - keine Federgabel, also keine anfälligen Verschleißteile - das Teil überlebt so einiges.


Wenn nicht daran, woran macht man dann eine TOP Marke fest


----------



## BOOZE (10. Juni 2007)

Wer das toppen kann, jeder!
Mein Vatter hat ein Opel Fahrrad und ein Adler, die teile sind über vierzig Jahre alt und haben tausende von Kilometern, erste Naben, Innenlager Ketten usw, selbst die Reifen dürften älter wie die meißten hier im Forum sein, also zurück ins Glied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (10. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde die beste Fahrradmarke ist die hier:


----------



## SlayMe (10. Juni 2007)

Oder doch die hier?:


----------



## SlayMe (10. Juni 2007)

Okay, wenn Du Goofy-Fan bist, dann wohl die hier:


----------



## j.A.e.Z..!! (14. Juni 2007)

sehr amüsant was hier geboten wird...

ich selbst bin extremer fan der marke simplon...ich fahre selber auch eins...hab mich beim kauf ein bisschen auf zeitschriften gestützt da schneidet simplon immer mit am besten ab..

die verarbeitung is top die ausstattung passsend und am genialsten sind die stw werte bei den carbonrahmen...das bestätige ich auch als fahrer die dinger sind genial...

kanns aber verstehen dass nich alle das hier so ernst nehmen weil da eh jeder seine eigene meinung hat...da kommt sowieso nichts bei raus..


----------



## ollo (14. Juni 2007)

und es geht noch was .........

Simplon, Nicolai, Principia ........................, Liteville  und Natürlich mein treues aber leider schon verstorbenes Bonanza Rad


----------



## bluesky (15. Juni 2007)

PUKY!

naja ... ich denke Wiesmann ist State of the Art:

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/


----------



## fiveelements (15. Juni 2007)

seriöseste und beste bikefirma war eindeutig HAGAN, als sie damals diese genialen titanalrahmen produzierten.


----------



## j.A.e.Z..!! (15. Juni 2007)

wiesmann sind natürlich gute sachen..
aber wiesmann räder haben auch ihre schwächen..
abgesehen davon bietet wiesmann nur eine gewisse schiene räder...

um bester hersteller zu seinmüssten sie schonmal vielseitiger sien..

ich bin erst einmal ein wiesmann gefahren das war das koxinga titan..ich muss ehrlich sagen hat mich nich umgehaun vom fahrgefühl her..

da fällt mir ein ich hab endorfin vergessen..die geräte sind auch absolut geil..


----------



## Svensaar30 (27. Juni 2007)

Ganz Klar Liteville
was sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinundMein (27. Juni 2007)

K L E I N.


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2007)

Rotwild
Banshee
Corratec (<- ja ok, der Rahmen ist der größte Mist )


----------



## antistoepsel (29. Juni 2007)

Zonenschein, Mifa, Diamant sonst nix. Achja iwie ist der thread sinnlos?!


----------



## UliT (29. Juni 2007)

wer Mifa fährt ist Dresche wert.


----------



## Scale_70 (29. Juni 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wer das toppen kann, jeder!
> Mein Vatter hat ein Opel Fahrrad und ein Adler, die teile sind über vierzig Jahre alt und haben tausende von Kilometern, erste Naben, Innenlager Ketten usw, selbst die Reifen dürften älter wie die meißten hier im Forum sein, also zurück ins Glied



Wieviele Väter mit Opel Fahrrädern oder diesen Weltkriegsrädern Adler hast du denn, wenn du sagst "jeder".  

Ich rede hier nicht von deutscher Handwertarbeit unter Aufsicht bestimmter politischer Gesinnungen, sondern mein Wheeler ist ein "billiges" Taiwan Produkt aus unserer Zeit. Also auch vergleichbar mit den heutigen.


----------



## trialsrookie (29. Juni 2007)

Xeros schrieb:


> Das genialste MTB ist das BMW High-Tech / Top-tech:
> Die Konstruktion der Gabel ist einzigartig (Original BMW und nicht aus irgendeinem Zubehör-Lager), mit der Erfahrung aus dem Motoradbau der BMW G/S. Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind auf dem Qualitätsniveau der Autos oder noch besser, wie für Generationen gebaut. Als Zubehör wurde seinerzeit die komplette XTR Gruppe verbaut, gemischt wurde da nichts. Und das Tollste ist, das Rad ist zu klappen: In 20 Sekunden Vorderrad heraus, Sattelstütze entfernt, eine Schraube an einem Gelenk gelöst und - klapp - das Rad ist nur noch halb so groß und passt in jeden Kofferraum, ja, auch in einen Mini.
> 
> Also: Konstruktive Qualität: Sehr intelligent. Fertigungsqualität: 1A. Dabei ein Gewicht von 13,3 kg. Fahrqualität: Nun, ich habe damit mal die Alpen gequert, an fünf oder sechs Marathons teilgenommen und vor allem viele lange Touren unternommen. Es ist wohl mehr ein Touren-MTB (All Mountains heißt das wohl??). Aber sagen kann ich das nicht, weil es mich noch nicht gereizt hat, ein anderes auszuprobieren.
> ...



Aber ein BMW kann doch nie ein Mercedes oder Porsche sein! Die Antwort auf die ursprüngliche Frage ist doch so leicht, es gibt doch von Mercedes Bikes, tata!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinlein (9. August 2007)

UliT schrieb:


> wer Mifa fährt ist Dresche wert.


Genau!

Wer Mifa fährt, fährt nie verkehrt, 
weil Mifa überhaupt nicht fährt! 

*duw*


----------



## gif0061 (9. August 2007)

schon mal was von simplon oder ktm gehört?


----------



## derTukan (9. August 2007)

wer Diamant lenkt wird gehenkt !


----------



## Krischan (10. August 2007)

GT natürlich.


----------



## Stahlpabst (10. August 2007)

Die am besten verarbeitesten Rahmen gibt es ohne lange zu überlegen bei:
http://www.robertscycles.com/


----------



## polo (10. August 2007)

Dogsbolx


----------



## Stahlpabst (10. August 2007)

Richtig!!!!


----------



## PaulchenPanther (28. April 2011)

warum erwähnt denn hier keiner CUBE ???


----------



## memphis35 (28. April 2011)

Weil vor 4 Jahren keiner Cube fuhr


----------



## PaulchenPanther (28. April 2011)

huch ^^

hatte eigentlich nur was gesucht und garnet aufs datum geschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Schmelze (28. August 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die besten fahrräder sind immernoch aus diebstahl! saugünstig und perfekt ausgestattet ohne sinnlose händlergespräche!


----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2011)

fühl mich geehrt, dafür ausgegraben zu werden!


----------



## Dekkard (5. Oktober 2011)

Das hier niemand Trek erwähnt, spricht nicht gerade für dieses Forum. Die Marke die Carbon zur Serienreife brachte, und für die Gary Fisher arbeitet.


----------



## Dekkard (5. Oktober 2011)

...und Lance Armstrong zum einen oder anderen "Erfolg" verholfen hat.


----------



## memphis35 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mfg


----------



## MettiMett (10. Oktober 2011)

Rose!


----------



## alli333i (12. April 2012)

Ich grab den fred halt nochmal aus 

Ich hab mal gesammelt und eine kleine liste aktueller, seriöser mtb-hersteller zuammengestellt. logisch, dass z.B. LV und nicolai nicht das gleiche niveau haben wie focus oder cube, aber es geht hier auch nicht um "besser als" sondern allgemein um "durchaus gut fahrbar"

Specialized
Merida
Cube
Giant
Scott
Focus
Trek
NOX
Bergamont
Rocky Mountain
Poison
Canyon
Kona
Cheetah
Radon
Carver
Lapierre
Simplon
Rotwild
Nicolai
Litville
Norco
Young Talent Industries
Yeti
Bionicon
Breezer
Santa Cruz
Banshee
Cannondale
Rose-Bikes
Ghost
Votec
Steppenwolf
GT
Zonenschein
Endorfin
Stevens



Wer da nichts findet, dem kann nicht mehr geholfen werden. Ergänzungen erwünscht 

P.S.: smartphone-post ---> sorry wegen eventueller schreibfehler!


----------



## decolocsta (13. April 2012)

Mckenzy


----------



## alli333i (13. April 2012)

Danke, kein Bedarf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (13. April 2012)

dort solltest du auch noch welche finden

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------



## radirad (13. April 2012)

Haibike


----------



## UliT (13. April 2012)

Ragazzi - italienische Nobelmarke!

MfG


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2012)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Die besten Fahrräder sind immernoch die von der Marke Vaterland, in meiner Nachbarschaft steht sogar eins rum, zum klappen, denk ist so aus den 80ern...



In der Nachbarschaft. Pah. 
Ich hab noch ein gutes Vaterland hier rum stehen. Erbstück von Opa. Und das wurde noch im Stammwerk in Neuenrade persönlich abgeholt. Da konnte man die Qualität direkt bewundern. (bevor sie sang und klanglos pleite gegangen sind)

25kg Stahl kriegste heute nirgends mehr so günstig


----------



## Kingknupp (13. April 2012)

Wie bei allem ist das Wichtigste "MADE IN GERMANY"!
Auch wenn die meisten Teile aus XY kommen, ist das Wichtigste "Engineered & Made in Germany"!


----------



## decolocsta (15. April 2012)

UliT schrieb:


> Ragazzi - italienische Nobelmarke!
> 
> MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTY (15. April 2012)

Centurion!! Drei Rahmen, keiner defekt. 

Scott: zwei Rahmen, beide nach max. einem Jahr gebrochen.


----------



## RetroRider (15. April 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Ich grab den fred halt nochmal aus
> 
> Ich hab mal gesammelt und eine kleine liste aktueller, seriöser mtb-hersteller zuammengestellt. logisch, dass z.B. LV und nicolai nicht das gleiche niveau haben wie focus oder cube, aber es geht hier auch nicht um "besser als" sondern allgemein um "durchaus gut fahrbar"
> 
> ...



1. alphabetisch sortieren
2. Surly und Marin fehlen z.B. noch

Wenn die Liste komplett ist, kannst du ja eine Umfrage starten.


----------



## RuhrRadler (15. April 2012)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Mckenzy





UliT schrieb:


> Ragazzi - italienische Nobelmarke!
> 
> MfG



Ihr seid schon auf dem richtigen Weg, es fehlen aber noch die Fischer-Bikes.
Und ich meine nicht die schrottigen von Gary Fisher(der Noob) sondern die echten, die guten mit s-c-h... sowas bekommt man nur im absoluten Fachhandel, bei Eisenkalle oder bei Obi.
Zusammengefasst:
-Ragazzi=Ferrari/Lambo/Maserati

-McKenzie=Jaguar/Bentley/Rolls/Aston Martin

-Fischer=BMW/Mercedes oder gar Maibach


----------



## MucPaul (16. April 2012)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Ihr seid schon auf dem richtigen Weg, es fehlen aber noch die Fischer-Bikes.
> Und ich meine nicht die schrottigen von Gary Fisher(der Noob) sondern die echten, die guten mit s-c-h... sowas bekommt man nur im absoluten Fachhandel, bei Eisenkalle oder bei Obi.
> Zusammengefasst:
> -Ragazzi=Ferrari/Lambo/Maserati
> ...



Da kenne ich neben Ragazzi und McKenzie noch weitere bekannte Premium Marken... 
La Strada, AluRex und KS Cycling.


----------



## decolocsta (16. April 2012)

Naja, ihr vergesst das Volks Premium Bike, die Marke die dem Durchschnittsbürger das Gefühl gibt was besonderes zu fahren, sich vom Ragazzi fahrenden Nachbarn abzuheben, die Marke mit der man seinen Status symbolisiert, die einen verleitet protzig zu sein, sich als was besseres zu fühlen....Bulls!!! Kult Qualität vom feinsten....


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (16. April 2012)

Vielleicht wurde TREK so wenig erwähnt, weil sich die meisten für das Geld was 1 Trek kostet lieber 2 gute Bikes holen 

Für mich absolut Rose, die Leben preismäßig wenigstens nicht in unrealistischen Sphären und bauen geile Bikes.


----------



## Rick7 (17. April 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Ich grab den fred halt nochmal aus
> 
> Ich hab mal gesammelt und eine kleine liste aktueller, seriöser mtb-hersteller zuammengestellt. logisch, dass z.B. LV und nicolai nicht das gleiche niveau haben wie focus oder cube, aber es geht hier auch nicht um "besser als" sondern allgemein um "durchaus gut fahrbar"
> 
> ...



Jetzt die gennannten Aufkleber Hersteller nur noch in die 2 wirklichen Rahmenhersteller aus Fernost sortieren, also Astro & Kinesis. 
Das wäre mal interessant.  Da gabs doch noch n dritten großen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. April 2012)

Giant? Alfton?
Zum Threadthema: Autsch.


----------



## tacoma (17. April 2012)

Ist fast wie Briefmarken sammeln!
Die meisten Amis habt ihr vergessen!

Intense
Niner
Felt
Jamis
Pivot
KHS
GT
Sette
Foes
Chumba
Ventana
Linskey
Litespeed
Ellsworth
Tomac
Kona
Marin
Ridgeline
Commencal (Frankreich)


----------



## MucPaul (17. April 2012)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jetzt die gennannten Aufkleber Hersteller nur noch in die 2 wirklichen Rahmenhersteller aus Fernost sortieren, also Astro & Kinesis.
> Das wäre mal interessant.  Da gabs doch noch n dritten großen?



Die 3 größten Rahmenhersteller in Asien sind doch Giant, Winora und Merida. Die bauen für so ziemlich jeden die OEM Frames.

Das ist wie bei den Computern. HP, Apple, Dell? Die bauen nichts, sondern Foxconn, Wistron, Compal. Genau nach Qualitätsangaben der bekannten Marken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (18. April 2012)

stimmt! merida und giant...der Name scheint Programm zu sein.


----------



## Crop Circle (18. April 2012)

Bianchi wurde noch nicht genannt. Ich sage nicht, dass es die beste Marke ist, die Austattung ist für den Preis ja meist recht mau. Aber die bauen ihre Rahmen doch selber in Italien.


----------



## Rick7 (18. April 2012)

Crop Circle schrieb:


> Bianchi wurde noch nicht genannt. Ich sage nicht, dass es die beste Marke ist, die Austattung ist für den Preis ja meist recht mau. Aber die bauen ihre Rahmen doch selber in Italien.




bist du dir da sicher? Würde mich wundern


----------



## Crop Circle (18. April 2012)

Rick7 schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher? Würde mich wundern


Naja, auf meinem Rahmen steht "Handmade in Italy".


----------



## bikelover (18. April 2012)

Crop Circle schrieb:


> Naja, auf meinem Rahmen steht "Handmade in Italy".


Stichwort: Fertigungstiefe...


----------



## Crop Circle (18. April 2012)

Ja schön, aber von welchem Hersteller sind diese Informationen denn verfügbar?


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. April 2012)

Crop Circle schrieb:


> Ja schön, aber von welchem Hersteller sind diese Informationen denn verfügbar?


Ich würde die Frage anders formulieren: _Für wen_ sind diese Informationen verfügbar...
Tatsächlich gibt es schon einige Firmen die im Mutterland fertigen, allerdings sind das eher kleine Firmen, Familienbetriebe, usw. Nicht immer sieht man das am Preis. Zumindest im Rennradbereich gibts da welche.


----------

